# Hog-Rabbit camp hunt update



## Apex Predator (Dec 18, 2007)

I did some scouting of my old hog stomping grounds yesterday.  More sign than I have ever seen in there!  Tons of hogs, and plenty of sign within walking distance of camp.  I am making plans for Feb 9-11, which is Sat-Mon.  Whoever is interested is welcome to stay as long as you like.  The camp ground is nice, but primitive.  No water.  Campfires alowed.  If you folks have any questions let me know.  I've included other details and a rough map in the "super rabbit hunt post".  I've included some photos.  One of the campgrounds, some swamp photos, fresh rooting sign, a couple of rub trees, a bow tree or two, and some wood ducks.


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 18, 2007)

I sure hope it works out for me.  It looks like it will.  I just have to decide between this hunt and going back to AR to shoot more ducks.  I think I'll be rabbit/hog hunting.


----------



## Bornwrecurve (Dec 19, 2007)

im making plans to get that weekend off. sounds like a good time.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 4, 2008)

Getting down pretty close folks.  No chatter in quite a while.  I hope we still have some interest in this thing, or I might go it alone.  Let's hear a ballpark guess of who is still able to make it.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jan 4, 2008)

I plan to make it if nothing changes at work.
Chris


----------



## Robk (Jan 4, 2008)

this going to be an archery only hunt?  and where is the camp at?  I live in Jesup.


Rob


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jan 4, 2008)

Im in there like "proverbial" swimwear! LOL

I think John Cooper is a shoe-in also.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 4, 2008)

as it stands right now im in, lewis you gonna try the sat thru mon. or how you gonna work it?????


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jan 4, 2008)

Where is this taking place.  Although this is the anniversary weekend


----------



## Al33 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Apex,*

I'm still not sure but I sure do appreciate you putting this thing on. I know it is going to be a hoot of a hunt and man o man do I love shootin' at the bunnies. I'll let you know as things progress.

Again, thanks for doing this!


----------



## ATLRoach (Jan 4, 2008)

Mind of if a few of us wheelie bow shooters(2-3) join in? Also is there any where to pull a pop up camper too?


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jan 4, 2008)

Aww man, I didnt even look at the days those dates were. I figured it was like a thursday- Sunday thing. I am gonna have to figure it out, cause I cant miss church.


----------



## beretta (Jan 4, 2008)

Is for traditional bow only?


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 4, 2008)

I was just planning to host some traditional bowhunters, but I'm sure these good folks wouldn't mind trying to convert a few wheelie shooters.  It's an open WMA and all small game weapons are legal.  There are two camp grounds that will probably handle 10-12 tents each.  I will be camping Fri-Mon.  We can have our own church service on Sunday if anyone is interested.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jan 4, 2008)

Problem I have is I Lead worship at my church so I really cant miss, or otherwise I wouldnt mind having a Church service in camp. Is anyone gonna be getting there on Thurdsday? I wouldnt mind doing a Thurday-Saturday. Or even Wed-Saturday.


----------



## pine nut (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm still thinking about it and will likely try.  Unfortunately it depends  on lot of things and some are very last minute. 

Bill


----------



## Bornwrecurve (Jan 4, 2008)

I still plan to be up.
Wanting to know what other people are using on the end of their arrows for this rabbit hunt.
Broad heads?
Blunts?
or what


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 4, 2008)

Blunts are far and away the best for this area.  Many shots will be through the brush and briars.  Judos work great but hang up too often.  I have never tried broadheads, but they will have a bigger profile than a blunt.  I would think the blunt would be hard to beat.  

I may be able to do a Thursday-Saturday instead.  I know RC will be there during the week and probably leaving on Sat.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jan 4, 2008)

I dont want to be too much trouble for everyone else. I dont nimd being down there for a day or two by myself, well John will be there too. But if Robert will be there during the week that would be cool too. I will probably up for a wed or thursday- Saturday.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 4, 2008)

I`m still planning on getting there on Tuesday evening or Wed. morning.Hope to see you fellas. I`ll have Sat. off and Maybe Sunday. I`ll be bringing some trade stuff,you guys do the same.RC


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jan 4, 2008)

Good, then me and John will get there either wed or thursday and hunt till Saturday!! Man I cant wait!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 4, 2008)

Thursday will probably be my first day off, but I will come in the evening the first day you guys hit camp and give you some horsed up maps and visit some.  I will probably be camping Thursday morning through Sunday.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jan 4, 2008)

That would be great to have maps cause I have never been there and Robert can tell you that me and John get lost pretty easy.....even when we do decide to break down and  buy compasses! LOL


----------



## teethdoc (Jan 4, 2008)

Are you sure you can shoot hogs with a bow during small game season?  From looking at the regs you have to use whatever weapon is legal for that season.  Just curious.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes you can use a bow, cause a bow is considered a small games weapon also.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jan 15, 2008)

What is the location of this Hunt? I would like to attend and maybe get my first harvest with my recurve.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 15, 2008)

McIntosh County Ga, near Darien.  Right off of Interstate 95 mile marker 58 I believe.  I took these photos on Sunday.  Hundreds of acres of marsh looks like this!  The first one is one of our access points for the boat.  This is a private island that two of us have permission to hunt.



























The magnitude of devastation is hard to comprehend unless you see it!


----------



## Al33 (Jan 15, 2008)

Apex, ya gotta quit postin' them pic's of all that hog sign. Gasoline is over $3 a gallon and that place is a long way from me.

Man o man, I have got to make this hunt.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 15, 2008)

Apex, how about putting up a roll call thread for this hunt to see who is still in or out? I am a definite likely and am planning accordingly. I plan to be there on Wednesday, or at least hope to be there on Wednesday.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 5, 2008)

Ttt


----------

